# RHART'S Fall 2021 Reno



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Greetings all. I've been on here for a few years and have commented here and there. I have finally decided to take the time to set up a journal and maybe get some advice from the experts here. I live in South Central Nebraska and started reel mowing in 2020. I have 8,000 sq feet of bluegrass in my front and side yards and 10,000 sq feet of tttf in the back. I started with a sunjoe manual reel last year and moved up to a new california trimmer in Sept last year. This spring there was a 27" tru-cut for sale cheap in my area so I bought that as I have been pondering doing a reno in my backyard. I did a test plot in the middle of my backyard with PRG this spring to see how it would survive the summer. It did pretty well, but I think I have decided to go with a *** PRG mix from United Seeds. I will post a few pictures here to show what I'm working with.


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Now for the backyard reno:

July 15 applied glyphosate to everything other than the test plot in the middle.


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

July 23 applied second round of glyphosate also applied it to the middle test plot section.


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

My question is what to use for seed? This middle test plot section was 5 iron blend of PRG from United seeds. I liked this but don't know how it would hold up through winter as well. So I was looking at grid iron which is a 80% *** and 20% PRG or Sure Shot R which is a 90% *** and 10% PRG. Anyone have any advice on whether to go with a straight PRG or one of the two mixes? Thanks in advance


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

Front yard looks great and I love how flat the back is too.


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Sprayed glyphosate again….will scalp again and dethatch on Saturday. Sunday seed goes down.


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

This is what I went with for seed as per recommendation from our club's superintendent


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Sat 8/14 scalped one more time then dethatched in 4 directions and bagged all the dead material


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Sun 8/15 Seed down day! Blanket sprayed one last round of glyphosate then got the seed in the ground. Top dresses with peat moss. Now the watering and waiting begins


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

Congrats on seed down…prep looks perfect!! How did you get the kill so straight??

Is it all irrigated?


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Robs92k said:


> Congrats on seed down…prep looks perfect!! How did you get the kill so straight??
> 
> Is it all irrigated?


It is all irrigated, so that part will be nice. For getting the kill straight I took a big piece of cardboard and went along that.


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

7 days after seed down and we have some action


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

9 days after seed down and things are continuing to sprout.


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Day 14 after seeding


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Looking great.. You are right on track!


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Double cut the front and side yards at 1" and applied fungicide and rgs


----------



## jwill (Jun 12, 2018)

Looking really good. Nice prep work! It is going to be fun to mow that large open space. Nice to see another person from Nebraska.


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Thanks @jwill. It will be fun. I have a 27" tru-cut for now back there. A triplex may be in the future at some point.


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

19 days after seeding…slowly getting better each day


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

Wow, that's coming in VERY nicely. Well done!


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

I'm going to mow it Sunday or Monday. Trying to decide if I want to use the manual reel the first few times or just go with the tru-cut right away? If I go east and west the first few times I will not have to turn around on the renovated section at all. It seems like many have used the manual reel first, but others have gone straight to the powered reel.


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

22 days in


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Applied .25/1000 of nitrogen via urea last night. 24 DAS color is improving fairly happy overall.


----------



## Liquidstone (Mar 31, 2021)

Looks awesome. Nice and full and that Nitrogen is just going to help thicken things up as well.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Looking good. With frequent mowing and nitrogen that will be a full thick lawn before winter.


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

26 das…mowed tonight with the manual reel at 1"


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Used the tru-cut on the reno inspired by @Stuofsci02


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

You couldn't ask for better in and about 30 days great job


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Looks like a lawn already. Nice!


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

32 DAS and things are coming along nicely. Applied another round of urea at .35/1000 of N last night.


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

34 DAS keeps filling in more and more each day.


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

This looks awesome for ~1 month after seeding. Great work!


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

jskierko said:


> This looks awesome for ~1 month after seeding. Great work!


Thanks I appreciate it…yours is coming along nicely as well


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

The color difference between the reno and existing turf is amazing! Nice project!


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Chris LI said:


> The color difference between the reno and existing turf is amazing! Nice project!


Thanks Chris....there is quite a difference. I did dethatch my existing stand pretty heavily about 10 days ago and with warm temperatures it hasn't quite bounced back. I do think there will some variation in color. More than likely it will lead to renovating the rest of the turf next fall....maybe


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Today is 30 DAG


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Mowed at 3/4"


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

Wow, really moving along. That looks better than my 1 year old lawn…very nice work!


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)




----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

This looks great! It has the color of a mature lawn.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

I don't think you could of asked for any better it's a KBG dream come true.


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Thanks @jskierko and @M32075. Really happy with the progress.


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

53 DAS loving these KBG cultivars


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

Looks awesome man! Beautiful puppy as well…looks like a bird dog!


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Robs92k said:


> Looks awesome man! Beautiful puppy as well…looks like a bird dog!


Thank you! Yep he is ready to get rolling here in a few weeks!


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Dropped some urea this morning .40 of k per 1000


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Another cut at 3/4"


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Dropped some urea .40 lbs of n per 1000…everything seems to be doing well.


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

Doing well is understating a bit…the back will look like the front next year, no doubt. Great work man!


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Robs92k said:


> Doing well is understating a bit…the back will look like the front next year, no doubt. Great work man!


Thanks for the kind words...much appreciated!


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

@rhart beautiful! Very well done :thumbup:


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

The start



Day 14



Day 30



Today 70 DAS


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

Very well done, wow!


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Thanks @Robs92k. I think the reno was a success overall.


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

rhart said:


> Thanks @Robs92k. I think the reno was a success overall.


That's understating a bit. What you accomplished in one season took me two…just jealous, lol. You should def be proud.

Did your buddy enjoy bird season?


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

@rhart congrats on a job well done. Getting kbg established over that large of an area is not easy.

I love this fairway blues blend - already so dark!


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Robs92k said:


> rhart said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks @Robs92k. I think the reno was a success overall.
> ...


Opener is this weekend here in Nebraska…looking forward to it!


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

bf7 said:


> @rhart congrats on a job well done. Getting kbg established over that large of an area is not easy.
> 
> I love this fairway blues blend - already so dark!


Thanks @bf7 appreciate it. It was used at our local country club a few years ago when we redid our tees and fairways…really liking it so far…can't wait for next year.


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Changes coming..this is on its way to my house.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

rhart said:


> Changes coming..this is on its way to my house.


Awesome. I was ready to buy one of those last year, but the max HOC of 1/2" scared me off.


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Stuofsci02 said:


> rhart said:
> 
> 
> > Changes coming..this is on its way to my house.
> ...


I did with me originally...but I talked to a guy with toro and he said there are ways to bring up the minimum hoc..he said to send him the model numbers of the cutting units and he will let me know my options.


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

Awesome!


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

rhart said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > rhart said:
> ...


That's good to know. I'd get one if it could do 1"


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Stuofsci02 said:


> rhart said:
> 
> 
> > Stuofsci02 said:
> ...


I'll keep you posted as to what I find out


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

rhart said:



> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > rhart said:
> ...


Subscribed..


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Maiden voyage 5/8"…will post again tomorrow with some sunlight and another cut.


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Today's cut at 5/8" with the 3100


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

Nice cut!! How did you like it?

Pros/ Cons? Sweet machine!


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Jealous of the triplex! I would have time to mow everyday with one of these.

That criss cross is nice. And your yard looks incredibly smooth / flat.


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Robs92k said:


> Nice cut!! How did you like it?
> 
> Pros/ Cons? Sweet machine!


Thanks @Robs92k. I really like the machine a lot, very easy to operate. It will certainly cut down my mowing time considerably, No real cons other than some minor fixes over the winter. Looking forward to next year on the lawn.


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

bf7 said:


> Jealous of the triplex! I would have time to mow everyday with one of these.
> 
> That criss cross is nice. And your yard looks incredibly smooth / flat.


Thanks @bf7. I'm guessing there will be times where I will be mowing everyday! It sure makes quick work out of 18,000 sq feet.


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Still cutting every 3 days or so with the triplex


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

Love the tee box markers!


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Thanks @lbb091919 I made those over the summer...It's a nice little touch.

Thanks @Stuofsci02 also. Color gets darker by the day....really looking forward to next year. Also getting back to you about the HOC. It depends on the cutting units that are on the 3100. The ones on mine actually go up to 3/4" without having to install any other higher HOC brackets. Some of the newer cutting units require the brackets to go up to 1". So long story short, they will cut higher than the 1/2".


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Still cutting a little off…trying to get as many cuts out of the new machine as I can before the snow flies.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

rhart said:


> Still cutting a little off…trying to get as many cuts out of the new machine as I can before the snow flies.


This is jaw dropping stuff man. You've got the dark green going in the first pic and blue green in the second. And a legendary checkerboard painted on. I can't stop looking!


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Another mow at .70"


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Just a quick morning picture


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Possibly the last mow of the year…might squeeze one more in next weekend.


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Mowing in December…might have been the last one…


----------

